# Which would be a better route?



## Matt The Martian (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, I'm in college to become a teacher. Yes, I want to be a teacher. I didn't take English because I'm lazy; I really do want to be a teacher. CAPICHE?!

So, at the moment, I am a janitor. Not the most glorious job, but it does pay my bills. I'm currently working about 55 hours a week, so I make a good amount of money, but as you can imagine, it puts quite a strain on my schooling. I'm planning on moving in with my cousin in February, so I won't need as much money, but this job is a sure thing since the management there loves me, and I have a good relationship with most of my co-workers. With my level of education, work-ethic and history there, I could probably land a day-time office job there that pays 20 an hour once I graduate. A friend of mine would be able to get my foot in the door doing the same job working for a school district. It's less hours for the same pay rate, so it would be less strenuous as far as my schooling is considered, and I'd sort of have a connection to a school district when I graduate. I guess that leads me to a few questions.

Would working as a janitor within a school district strengthen or weaken my chances as being hired as a teacher there? Assuming I keep my work ethic.

In my position, which would you consider a more surefire and safer route? Having a nice job to work towards in case I don't get a teaching job, or working within a district to build a history within a district?

Would it be safer to try to find a job tutoring or working in the library at my college?

Or, are my chances pretty much the same no matter what I choose?


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Two ways of looking at it, I don't think there's a specific "right" answer on this one.

1. If you start as a janitor in a school, you may get pigeon holed in that position. It may be hard for people to look at someone as a teacher that had once been a janitor.

2. If you are able to build relationships, it may be easier to get the job you want at the school district later if you already work there.

If you can get a job with fewer hours that pays as much as what you are making now that lets you focus more on schooling I'd say go for it. I wouldn't get hung up on doing it at the school though, that could work either way. If you could find a job more in line with what you want to do that may be a better option, a few years of experience in a similar field can make a big difference.


----------



## Matt The Martian (Jul 19, 2014)

bluekitdon said:


> Two ways of looking at it, I don't think there's a specific "right" answer on this one.
> 
> 1. If you start as a janitor in a school, you may get pigeon holed in that position. It may be hard for people to look at someone as a teacher that had once been a janitor.
> 
> ...



Would you suggest that I try to focus on finding a job that is within the educational field, or just a job that uses the skills I've learned in general during my time in college? I could try freelance or technical writing, for example. It's just a tough field to get into, and it's an uncertain one.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Matt The Martian said:


> Would you suggest that I try to focus on finding a job that is within the educational field, or just a job that uses the skills I've learned in general during my time in college? I could try freelance or technical writing, for example. It's just a tough field to get into, and it's an uncertain one.


Try doing something you think you will enjoy or at least not hate. I don't think it matters too much. When I hire someone I look mainly to see that they aren't constantly job hopping and that they are growing in each position ie have they been trusted with additional responsibilities. I know in education they look a lot more at your degrees.


----------

